# Vapo-Cresolene co



## lil digger

Hi, our buddy bought this at a flea market. He was wondering if any one knew anything about it. In the books we could only find the cobalt one. He wants to know how old it is and what it could be worth, Thanks for the help.


----------



## lil digger

The pic


----------



## epackage

very common and a couple of dollars on it's best day..


----------



## Poison_Us

The clear and Aqua KS-14 are very common.
*These also came in Cornflower, Cobalt & Green (which are harder to find and worth a bit more). There are  3 different embossings known  & at least 4 sizes between 4â€ to 8â€  US & English. 
*​[align=left]                             [/align]*The bottles are generally common, but the burners they go with are fairly scarce.*​


----------



## SAbottles

Here's a typical Vapo - cresloene  burner. You poured the liquid into the bowl, lit the flame and voila - breathed in all that carcinogenic steam ! Wasn't medical science wonderful !! [:'(]


----------



## SAbottles

Here is the box the burner came in, with two different sized bottles :-


----------



## SAbottles

the claims they made for it :-


----------



## SAbottles

and the directions for use :-


----------



## SAbottles

I love that sentence : " No injury is experienced by the most delicate child or person in health from inhaling Vapo-Cresolene."

Yeah, right !!
 I remember a steaming bowl of water & a towel over the head so that you inhaled the steam as being a darn side safer (as long as you didn't spill the bowl on your lap!!)


----------

